# λαχούρι = Paisley (pattern, design)



## nickel (Aug 1, 2015)

Το παρακάτω κείμενο το είχα γράψει το 2007 σε άλλο φόρουμ, αλλά να που ήρθε πάλι στην επικαιρότητα.


«Πώς λέμε το λαχούρι στα αγγλικά, μπαμπά;»

Για μια στιγμή το μυαλό σταμάτησε. Πουκάμισα φανταχτερά, Αλέκος Τζανετάκος (ο καρπαζοεισπράχτορας). Η κόρη μου κρατούσε στα χέρια της ένα κουτάκι κοσμηματοπωλείου και μου το έδειξε. Πάνω του είχε ένα από εκείνα τα χαρακτηριστικά σχήματα, σαν γυρίνος που είναι, σαν να βλέπεις κάτι μέσα από το μικροσκόπιο. ΟΚ, το είχα.

«Η μαμά λέει ότι βγαίνει από τη Λαχώρη».

Αλλά η μαμά δεν το ξέρει στα αγγλικά. Η Λαχώρη εύκολα επιβεβαιώνεται στο λεξικό: *λαχούρι το*: 1. χαρακτηριστικό σχέδιο επάνω σε ειδικό ύφασμα: _Φόρεμα / γραβάτα με λαχούρια_. | το ύφασμα με αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό σχέδιο: _Αγόρασε δύο μέτρα λαχούρι για να κάνει φόρεμα_. 2. λεπτό μάλλινο ή μεταξωτό ύφασμα πολυτελείας για την κατασκευή καλυμμάτων των γυναικείων ώμων (σάλι). *λαχουράκι το* YΠΟKΟΡ. [τουρκ. lâhurî από τα αραβ., τοπων. Λαχώρη (πόλη της Ινδίας, σήμερα του Πακιστάν)] 

Έχει σχέση και με την Κρήτη, διαβάζω: Επί Τουρκοκρατίας αρκετοί Κρήτες χρησιμοποίησαν το σαρίκι, ένα μακρόστενο μαντήλι, για να τυλίξουν το σπαστό κόκκινο φεσάκι τους. Το έλεγαν λαχούρι αν ήταν πολύχρωμο μεταξωτό με χαρακτηριστικά σχέδια και ενυφασμένες χρυσές κλωστές που κατέληγαν σε κρόσσια. Ο όρος προφανώς προήλθε από την πόλη των Ινδιών Λαχώρη, όπου κατασκεύαζαν τα γνήσια υφάσματα λαχούρια.

Στα δικά μου τα χρόνια είχαν σοβαρευτεί οι Κρητικοί. Δεν φορούσαν τέτοια παρδαλά πράγματα. Τα φορούσαν όμως τα παιδιά της 17 Νοέμβρη. Διαβάστε σχετική στιχομυθία προέδρου του εφετείου και μάρτυρα ταξιτζή που οι 17Νοεμβρίτες τού πήραν το ταξί:

ΣΤ. ΜΟΣΧΟΣ: Ήταν ψηλόσωμος και τα ρούχα του ήταν αυτά τα καλοκαιρινά, τα εξαντρίκ λίγο, πώς να το πω... Μόνο αυτό, τίποτε άλλο. Παρδαλό εννοώ αυτό το λαχούρι, αυτό το παλιό το στυλ που φορούσαν.....
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ: Τι εννοείτε;
ΣΤ. ΜΟΣΧΟΣ: Το λαχούρι, έτσι το ονόμαζαν.
Δ. ΚΟΥΦΟΝΤΙΝΑΣ: Ακούσαμε πολύ καλά την κα Εισαγγελέα να λέει «παρδαλά».
Ε. ΒΟΖΕΜΠΕΡΓΚ: Κύριε Πρόεδρε, μην προκαλούν εντυπώσεις. «Εξαντρίκ» είπε ο άνθρωπος, το εξαντρίκ δεν είναι παρδαλό;
Δ. ΚΟΥΦΟΝΤΙΝΑΣ: Όχι, βέβαια. Τι σημαίνει «εξαντρίκ»;
Ε. ΒΟΖΕΜΠΕΡΓΚ: Παρδαλό σημαίνει το «εξαντρίκ».
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ: Σας παρακαλώ. Κύριε μάρτυς, το άτομο αυτό φορούσε κάποια ρούχα καλοκαιρινά. Πώς ήταν τα ρούχα του;
ΣΤ. ΜΟΣΧΟΣ: Αυτό που απάντησα. Ακόμα κι εμείς που τα φοράγαμε πριν από 15 χρόνια, τα λέγαμε κι εμείς «παρδαλά». Λαχούρι ήταν ο τύπος πουκάμισου που μπορεί να έχουν φορέσει όλοι εδώ, το λέγαμε «παρδαλό» μεταξύ μας αστειευόμενοι. Παρδαλό με την καλή έννοια, κοροϊδευτικά.
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ: Τι χαρακτηρίζετε «παρδαλό»;
ΣΤ. ΜΟΣΧΟΣ: Την ετυμολογία της λέξης θέλετε να σας πω;

Περνάμε στα αγγλικά. Η Lahore δεν μας δίνει κανένα τέτοιο μοτίβο. Αλλά η αναζήτηση του amoeba-like pattern βγάζει στον αφρό το Paisley. Κάναμε διάνα.

The Paisley Pattern:
The word 'paisley' is world famous as the name of the teardrop or tadpole shape pattern, used on everything from haute couture to a whole range of everyday domestic goods and gift items. It is perhaps less well known as the name of a large burgh or town in Scotland. The pattern did not actually originate in the town, and only became associated with Paisley, Scotland, after a long journey through time and across oceans and continents.

It can be traced back to the Indo-European cultures of 2,000 and more years ago. In Britain the pattern is represented in Celtic art, which died out in Europe under the influence of the Roman Empire. However in India the motif continued to flourish in many different art forms. It was first used on shawls in Kashmir, and examples of this work were brought back to Britain by the East India Company in the mid 18th century.
http://www.paisley.org.uk/history/pattern.php

Και από τη Wikipedia (Paisley (design)):
Paisley became popular again in the late 1980s/early 1990s particularly with African-American gangs, the Bloods and the Crips, when, respectively, red or blue paisley bandanas were worn as a signifier of gang affiliation. Thus in modern times, paisley bandanas are often (but not always) used as a signifier of gangland affiliation, particularly in contemporary rap videos by the likes of Snoop Dogg and The Game.

Να τα πάλι τα παρδαλά σαρίκια. Εδώ ήρθαμε.​
Για κάποιο λόγο το λαχούρι ήρθε πάλι στη συζήτηση με αφορμή το πουκάμισο που αποφάσισε να φορέσει χτες ο Γιάννης Βαρουφάκης όταν πήγε στη Βουλή. Στην αγγλόφωνη ειδησεογραφία, το πουκάμισο δεν μπορούσε να απουσιάζει:

Tsipras also defended his embattled former finance minister, who has continued to create headaches for the government since being ousted earlier this month. "Mr. Varoufakis might have made mistakes, as all of us have ... You can blame him as much as you want for his political plan, his statements, for his taste in shirts, for vacations in Aegina," Tsipras said. [...] Dressed in a colorful paisley pattern shirt, Varoufakis sat listening to the question time debate.
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/31/us-eurozone-greece-tsipras-idUSKCN0Q50S420150731







Από τις πλάκες που έγιναν αναπόφευκτα (δεν είναι δυνατό να αποφάσιζε ο πρώην υπουργός ποιο πουκάμισο θα φορέσει και να μη σκέφτηκε ότι θα γίνονταν διάφορες πλάκες) μου άρεσε περισσότερο η φωτοσοπιά που βάζει το λαχούρι του Βαρουφάκη πίσω από τα λαχούρια του Ντεπ και του Ντελ Τόρο στο _Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2015)

Toυ Ντεπ και του Ντελτόρο δεν είναι λαχούρια. Είναι απλά εμπριμέ, αν και το δεξί θα το έλεγα χαβανέζικο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2015)

Μα ούτε του Βαρουφάκη είναι κανονικό λαχούρι. Γενικώς έχει γίνει ένα μπέρδεμα με τα λουλουδωτά εμπριμέ και τα χαβανέζικα. Τα παρδαλά που λένε και στη δίκη.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2015)

Δεν ειναι όλο λαχούρι, αλλά έχει περίπου 50% λαχουρένιο σχεδιο (το ροζ κομμάτι με τα άσπρα λαχούρια).


----------

